# Repiratory Infection: Post-Vet Visit



## Gabi (Apr 21, 2016)

Hey everyone,
We recently took our Budgie Bubba to our local vet. Since we got him he's always had a bit of a weird breathing thing, where he would almost be hyperventilating. Being first time Budgie owners, we thought he may have been just scared.
But recently we began to worry it may be a respiratory problem. There is only one avian vet that we know of in this country, and we didnt have a way to get there, but one of the local vets said they had experience in treating birds, and seeing how we felt it was an emergency, with Bubba seeming to get worse, we brought him there.

So the vet examined him and said that his keel feels too prominent, which is probably due to the pet store clipping his wings and keeping him in a terrible tiny cage. He also said that Bubba had a respiratory infection and so he gave him an injection, then gave us a syringe to feed him more medicine for the next 5 days.

After receiving the injection, he was vomiting in the carrier all the way home. His breathing has gotten a bit better already it seems and he seems to have brightened up since the vet yesterday, although after we fed him his first dose of medicine he is drinking a lot more water than usual (Usually he would rarely drink water, but now goes for water about every hour) and his poop is very watery.

So we're just worried is there anything here we should be doing or keeping an eye out for and is there any way to build up his muscle around his keel (his wings are clipped by the pet-shop when we bought him, now we're just waiting for them to grow back)

Thanks in advance! :green pied:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Gabi

I've moved your thread out of the "Emergency" Forum into "Budgie Health" section.

Have you contacted the vet to report Bubba's condition since you brought him home? 
If not, please do so.

It is important the vet have all the pertinent information you've shared with the forum. 
The vet made the diagnosis and treatment plan and is the only person who can adjust either or both as necessary based on your feedback.

It is very important to ensure Bubba gets a good healthy diet at all times in order to build up his strength, stamina and immunity.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/315033-healthy-diet-your-budgie.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/309849-quality-seed-mix.html

Some birds will grip your finger and as you move your hand and arm through the air they will flap their wings while still remaining perched. If Bubba will do this, it will help build his muscles.

You can try using positive reinforcement and have him fly very short distances. Simply begin with however far he can fly now from Point A to Point B. Over time, you can increase the distance in increments. 
Give him a small healthy treat reward when he accomplishes each lap.

Please keep us updated on Bubba's progress in this thread.

Best wishes to little Bubba for a full and speedy recovery :hug:*


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm so sorry.I hope your budgie will recover very soon.sending healing and comforting prayers for your budgie.Blessings and keep us posted.we're here if you need us


----------



## Gabi (Apr 21, 2016)

Thanks everyone, 
We decided, even though it would put a lot of stress having Bubba in a carrier for a few hours on the bus, we brought him to the only avian specialist vet around.
She was great, gave him a worm shot, and some antibiotics. He is underweight by a lot because of his infection and our other Budgie had been constantly bullying him off of any food. The vet gave Bubba some high-energy food in a tube down his throat. 
We got a new cage to separate the two Budgies, and theyre put very close together. I think Bubba has some separation anxiety though. He just seems to climb the bars and butt his head off the ceiling, or walk around on the floor of the cage when he's in the cage and Django isn't in there with him. I've tried putting a blanket over the cages too, but he still seems to be really upset and restless about the new order.

I really appreciate everyone's advice and I think Bubba will be better soon, we are going back for a checkup in a week. :green pied:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Gabi,

I'm really glad to hear you took Bubba to the Avian Vet. Well done. :2thumbs:

It's very good that you have separated him from the other budgie. It would probably be best to put the one of the cages in a different room. If Bubba can't see the other budgie it will help him calm down. He is going to need to be as calm and comfortable as possible as stress can weaken his immune system.

Best wishes to little Bubba. :hug:*


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Best wishes for a full recovery for Bubba.


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

Get well soon Bubba. :2thumbs:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Best wishes for full recovery for Bubba asap! I'm glad you took him although you had a long bus ride. I think it was worth it .


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Prayers for a full recovery for Bubba. I am sending healing and positive thoughts your way!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Gabi, I'm glad you were able to take little Bubba to the avian vet! 

I hope he feels better soon--please keep us posted on his condition! :fingerx:


----------

